# New Music



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

My partner Shane and I were talking tonight about music for our party etc. He actually is very good with creating music of a great deal of genres. I'm just wondering what sort of music you look for as an ambient background. He has created literally hours of the stuff and would love the challenge of creating something specific. What would you be looking for?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at the discussion in these threads for an idea of what some folks are looking for:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27862

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27120

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28156

This is an older thread that was revived recently - deals with carnival/clown music:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=4254


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

We love you, Roxy!


----------

